# Hooked on Digging NUCA of Northwest Florida



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Its that time again! NUCA of Northwest Florida is hosting the annual Hooked on Digging fishing tournament! This is a family oriented fishing tournament that geared more toward having a good time with your family vs battling it out to be the best. Registration begins this Friday, May 15th at Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle, and Outcast Bait & Tackle. The entry fee includes a catered meal from Sonnys BBQ! Hope to see yall there!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Registration sheets are at both Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle, and Outcast Bait & Tackle! Thanks for checking us out, and we hope to see yall at the weigh in! Were expecting to have some good door prizes, good food, and a really good time!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

We will be there as we have been the last 2 years!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Are you selling guest tickets? Or sign ups with the entry?? Could just throw an extra form in there with guest names? Or numbers and let us pre pay?


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

What's NUCA?


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I believe there is a spot on the registration form for a number of guest meals. They are $15 each. Just fill in the number and include that amount in your check or cash. If you need to add more people at a later date, fill out only the guest meal portion of a new registration form and your or their name so we know who to feed. 
NUCA (National Underground Contractors Association) this is the local chapter, NUCA of Northwest Florida.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Gotcha!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I have your posters, where would be a good place to meet up to get them to you? I'll be in Pensacola later tomorrow.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Give me a call 850-777-4920 I will be off Scenic hwy tomorrow and may be on Pensacola Beach Thurs


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

This sounds good. You can come promote your event at ours. We'll be at South Shoreline Park under the Pavilion on June 6 & 7 doing our 25th Annual Gulf Breeze Family Fishing Rodeo. There will be a lot going on. Check it out at www.familyfishingrodeo.com and like us on Facebook for updates. Tickets can be bought through the website, P'cola Beach Pier, or at the local Bait & Tackle shops.
Come on out!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I doubt we will be there to promote it, but thanks for posting on here. We hope to see everyone out there, we are racking up some great raffle prizes, and I'm sure more will be rolling in!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't know if I mentioned it, but this is a full payout tournament. You could win first and second place in all categories across the board. Now for all you bruce jenner types, youll have to choose weather youre entering as a man or woman, cant let you enter both.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Can I enter my youngest in the adult division and kids??


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

You can only enter one division. you can enter a child in the adult division instead of the kids if you want.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Due to the rough looing forecast for the upcoming weekend, we will most likely reschedule the tournament for a later date. If you have entered, we will refund your payment.
Thank you, and I'll put out an update as soon as I can.


----------

